# Thanks godogs57



## mark-7mag (Dec 14, 2016)

I think my son is gonna like it as much as I do. Great work!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2016)

He will love that Mark.  That's a good timeless look too.  Very nice.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Think I'd have to keep that for myself and buy my kid a Kershaw.


----------



## riverbank (Dec 15, 2016)

^^^^ me to


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2016)

Hank makes a fine knife. I have a couple of his custom blades.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 16, 2016)

Much obliged. Here is a pic of another one that's just like it. A doctor in Leesburg will be receiving this one for a Christmas present.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Hank makes a fine knife.



Yes he does - I love mine!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice one Hank


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice knife


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 19, 2016)

Great looking piece of working art. Nothing better than art with function!


----------

